# Bodhi's 3 months old today!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He is a cutie that's for sure!!! I love the look on his face in the second picture.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy 1/4th year Bodhi! What a cute pup you have there. It sounds like he is bringing you much enjoyment.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

He is so cute!! They do grow wayyy too fast though! When Bailey was a puppy sometimes I swore she actually grew noticeably overnight some nights! Take lots of pictures...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He's adorable! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

He is very handsome i love the 2nd pic with the lil tilt


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hes so cute! They do grow soooo fast. Enjoy every moment


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

He's a cutie! That duck is one of Jack's favorite toys!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a cutie, enjoy him while he is still a pup , they grow up so quick


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

He is a cutie for sure!!! Chloe has that bird...it's one of her favorite toys!!!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

He's adorable!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

What a heart stealer...
I'd have to quit my job and just stay home with that one!
Karen


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is so handsome! My crew have had that duck a few times


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a CUTIE!!  He's just adorable! Enjoy his puppyhood! They don't stay this small for long! :


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

He is a cute, love the 2nd picture!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

My gosh, he is absolutely adorable! I think I fell in love with him instantly!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

He's such a little sweetie! I'm glad you are enjoying him!


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

Aw he's adorable! He looks like an angel in that second picture!


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

He's a cutie!! Was wondering how you have been making out...looks just fine! That wonderful AKC duck lasted 5 minutes at my house....your's looks wonderful!!


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We're doing wonderful & having so much fun! He's a little handful but we're getting used to each other's routines & he's doing great! 

Oh, and the duck is on it's way out. It was his 1st toy so I'm kinda sad about it & may put it aside so it doesn't completely get destroyed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bodhi*

Happy Birthday Baby Boy-you are SO ADORABLE!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is a doll!!!!!!!


----------

